# Just joined



## JimL (Sep 6, 2016)

a number of years ago I was fairly keen on coffee but never progressed beyond a Gaggia Classic. When that broke I downgraded through cheaper machines right down to a Tassimo and now use a drip machine and an aeropress. Now I'm considering getting a new decent espresso machine, but lurking here hasn't helped, and some of the stickies are a few years old. eg the Gaggia Classic is still recommended though general consensus is that the 2015 model is worse than the original. People appear to spend £400 on a Silvia then another £100 on a PID - wouldn't a £100 pump machine with a retrofitted PID give the same results? I'd hoped that an expensive machine would have good temperature control, as well as more robust build quality. There are also new makes which I hadn't heard of previously, what would the current best alternative to a Classic be?

I am becoming so confused that I am considering the easier option of a Nespresso, or bean to cup.

Confused in Scotland

Jim.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Best alternative to a classic? A second hand classic plus a PID.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

JimL said:


> People appear to spend £400 on a Silvia then another £100 on a PID - wouldn't a £100 pump machine with a retrofitted PID give the same results?


Much the same with a crap car, it'd get you to the shops just the same as a nicer better made car.

If its all about results then yes, a pidded classic will give just as good results as a pidded silvia.

Which is a better made machine, made using better parts? then the silvia trumps the classic.

Thats just my opinion though


----------



## JimL (Sep 6, 2016)

Thanks for the inputs, I'd forgotten how much of a minefield coffee is. Ideally I would like to get something for around £300 which had good temperature control and consistent pressure straight from the shop, but now I'm looking at dual boiler and HX machines! Surely a manufacturer would be able to add a PID to a reasonably priced machine and corner the market.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

JimL said:


> Surely a manufacturer would be able to add a PID to a reasonably priced machine and corner the market.


Personally im with you.

If the silvia was sold with a factory fitted pid id be all over it but from what I can ascertain we (the forum users\ pursuers of better coffee) are actually in quite a minority yet somehow think we are in the majority.

The vast majority of home users of the very machines we lament are very happy indeed with the coffee they produce using them and manufacturers need to present these machines at an attractive price point.


----------



## jimbocz (Jun 5, 2015)

Take a look at the Sage Duo Temp Pro. It's a reasonably priced new machine that has a PID as standard. I consider it to be the best alternative to the classic.


----------



## PeterF (Aug 25, 2014)

£300 wont get you very far at all. If your serious you need to up your budget & don't forget a decent grinder is the most critical component. A good 2nd hand grinder eg. Mazzer Super Jolly can be had for £200 to £300.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I owned a silvia , i would not buy a new one . I know they talk about " commercial part used " but the classics seem pretty bomb proof if treated right , although caveat i have not owned a classic. but then again some of the people giving opinons on the Silvia have not owned one either . The silvia is really a lazy designed machine from a manufacturer , they could easily add something better themselves for temp management but they wont ...considering the features you can now get on more home appliance machines like the Sage's it is vastly overpriced

If you can find a retailer to fit a pid to a new one for you , then it wont be cheap


----------



## JimL (Sep 6, 2016)

Interesting to see negative comments about the Silvia, I'll look in to the Sage as I can buy from John Lewis with good customer services and decent warranty.


----------



## JimL (Sep 6, 2016)

PeterF said:


> £300 wont get you very far at all. If your serious you need to up your budget & don't forget a decent grinder is the most critical component. A good 2nd hand grinder eg. Mazzer Super Jolly can be had for £200 to £300.


 I have an old but lightly used Rancilio Rocky grinder which I bought many years ago always planning to pair it with the Silvia, but then life got in the way. Back then The Classic and Silvia were the most popular machines, not a lot seems to have changed but there are new makes I hadn't heard of so I'm open to suggestions up to £500.


----------

